# Guess what I got in the mail today..?



## Realist (30 November 2006)

Today I received two letters, one from Buttermere, one from Direct Share Investments.

They offered to buy my $1.20 MTN shares for 68c, and my $27 BHP shares for $18. I gleefully accepted both letters...


And wiped my ass with them.

What a waste of paper, this is the 3rd Buttermere letter, and the 3rd David Tweed letter in the past few months!   :swear:


----------



## GreatPig (30 November 2006)

You should send the envelope back with a note asking them to print the offers on softer tissue paper next time, so that they'll at least have some use :

GP


----------



## chops_a_must (1 December 2006)

I haven't had any yet. I feel unloved.


----------



## CanOz (1 December 2006)

GreatPig said:
			
		

> You should send the envelope back with a note asking them to print the offers on softer tissue paper next time, so that they'll at least have some use :
> 
> GP




ROTFLMAO!!!!


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (1 December 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> Today I received two letters, one from Buttermere, one from Direct Share Investments.
> 
> They offered to buy my $1.20 MTN shares for 68c, and my $27 BHP shares for $18. I gleefully accepted both letters...
> 
> ...




It sounds like they have been reading Ben Graham too. Margin of safety....


----------



## Realist (1 December 2006)

GreatPig said:
			
		

> You should send the envelope back with a note asking them to print the offers on softer tissue paper next time, so that they'll at least have some use :
> 
> GP




I would but the pricks do not include a stamp, I can't be buggered paying 50c or whatever it costs these days to mail them back.


----------



## wayneL (1 December 2006)

It's Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> It sounds like they have been reading Ben Graham too. Margin of safety....



LOL

It's one way of getting value I suppose.


----------



## borat (1 December 2006)

can i ask a vague question? why would they offer you significantly less then the market value? Are there people who are really that stupid to take the offer?


----------



## vicb (1 December 2006)

Could I have you shares? 
Please


----------



## silence (1 December 2006)

borat said:
			
		

> can i ask a vague question? why would they offer you significantly less then the market value? Are there people who are really that stupid to take the offer?





Yes, there are plenty of people who fall for it. These guys make a very good living simply by sending these offers. Which happen to be legal.


----------



## macca (1 December 2006)

Realist,

perhaps you could remove all the identifying bits and put the papers back in the envelope and post it without a stamp, it would cost them double at the other end to collect your useless paperwork


----------



## Lert (1 December 2006)

I've had two from Tweed (RIN and BHP) I returned the first one without a stamp and included a simple message inside, only two words


----------



## traderandy (1 December 2006)

HAHA. I got the BHP one (with a reply paid envelope)

So I just wrote on a piece of paper in big kid writing: 

"150 BHP Shares"
signed: Gullible Moron


----------

